# Thinking "turcon" this year



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got up early this morning doing a little practice. Ok PayMaster, I want to see yours!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!!!!! I smoked a turkey. Can't post pics till I get home Sunday. I am doing our annual Thanksgiving in the Woods camping trip. This phone ain't user friendly.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to see the "After" pic of the turcon.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

No you don't. We decided to fry it after it was wrapped. It was a big mistake. Need to improve on a few things. The bacon stuck to the basket on the bottom, pulled quite a bit off. Some kind of had hot spots on it, like the bacon thinned out and burned. Although the bird was still tasty....the bacon did not enhance it at all. Also it had stuffing in it to start with because it was going to be roasted, so stuffing had to come out. Not all came out....are you getting the picture yet??


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like you gave it your all. Some times things are not worth all the effort. I thought about smoking one with bacon but never did. My folks are crazy about smoked turkey the way I do it and so I just don't mess around with it much.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

So it goes....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I look at it this way. Ya win some, ya lose some, and some like right now in my home state....ya get rained out!


----------

